#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] [投票] 哪種盜圖最不能接受?

## 薩卡魯瓦

想必多數有在創作的獸們都多少有被盜圖的經驗吧?

想問問大家最不能接受哪一種盜圖呢?

個狼是沒辦法接受盜用自己或贈與他獸的人設、自畫像的盜圖~"~ 

當然被盜圖是喜憂參半啦...

一方面是表示自己的創作受到肯定

另一方面圖被盜了還是會小小不爽啊 益

----------


## Hewie

盜圖本身就是不對的，所以我一定不喜歡這種行為，也覺得他並沒有尊重我以及體會我的感覺。

----------


## 阿翔

其他。
其實基本上翔看見任何盜圖行為都會很火*（生氣）*，
圖片不是你的，你有什麼權力去用？
就算不是有關自己的圖而是其他獸的圖被盜，
翔看到都不免要生氣一翻*（你裝什麼英雄）*
然後去罵他個半死直到他把圖片換掉為止。

----------


## 狼佐

其實我覺得盜圖的是還好..
因為他也不認識作者ˊ3ˋˇ因為欣賞其作品所以才會用
只要好好講就可以讓他換下來了

最不能忍受用了之後還對外宣稱是自己的作品或者修改其設定

但有另外一種更可惡的
像我這幾天在處理的，有位其他論壇的網友很喜歡我的色違大狼犬(原創區那張)
我很謝謝他這麼看重我的作品
不過他把我的那張圖當成自己的角色，為他做了設定，還半強迫我要接受
甚至還沒問過我就擅自幫他做了配對以及加到他的小說裡面
這讓我氣死了(?)
明明知道原創者是誰還故意這樣搞Orz我被他弄得好暴躁

----------


## 影佐．限

全部。
尤其是「當成自己畫的」這種盜圖，相當不可原諒。
目前還沒有看過自己的圖被盜，但是別人被盜的例子倒是有看過。
既然喜歡那張圖，當然是可以，想分享大家看，那就把作者與出處標明，一切就都沒事。
若是當成自己畫的，那就不可原諒了。那是別人的心血，畫一張圖需要很多時間，這些東西卻在一瞬間就都被偷走了。

我討厭盜圖的人，我也不會變成這種人。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

雖然敝狼沒在畫圖，不過發生敝狼的朋友畫的圖，

被拿去當別人及時通的大頭貼= ="

還說是他自己畫的，有夠誇張，

盜圖的真是欠打。

----------


## Tardor

跟狼佐想法差不多，拿來用頭像還好

但是被被拿去宣稱是自己的就很...@#*

不過圖太爛，也沒人要盜我的 XD

----------


## 沃飛爾

跟狼佐大的想法一樣

要是抓下來收藏或是當練習用的練習圖是OK啦
但要是抓下來然後聲稱是自己畫的，超不能接受的

TO:*Tardor*

大大畫的圖哪會爛阿！
『翔鴉水獺』就萌到超多獸的阿！連飛爾都被萌到了...已經很強啦

----------


## 小黑貓

不才選了"盜用贈圖"的選項
就像薩卡魯瓦大說的
其實有被受到肯定.
這點在下就沒有體會過.一直以來表面上是不受肯定
只是肯定的那群遠勇只是默默的支持
所以是原創圖被盜用.在下是覺得還OK

那改圖這方面怎說?!
其實很多圖看了覺得不錯.我相信大部分的獸友還是會右鍵另存新檔
別說沒有!這也包括十八禁或者是一般的糟糕圖
因為在下也會!有時候畫圖沒有梗或者不會畫的視角或骨架
這時候就會找看看網路上相近的圖片來描摹
要描摹的完全不像也好.或者只是改個小裝飾品也好
其實這樣子就算是一張創作了
因為之前有看過一個例子
某位仁兄.只是修改圖片的飽和度.對比.就把圖丟在自己的部落了
(YA部落就有這樣的教學
不過當一個畫家有了名氣.畫風大家都知道
那這樣子描摹.其實大家都知道
如果描摹的那位仁兄真的太超過
就會有些看不過去的朋友過去制止

說道這就想到似乎跟政府有關
因為他們並沒有在這方面大力宣傳
然後民眾也沒自制力
離題了

不知道為什麼再贈圖這裡我就不認同
贈圖就像是現實中送禮物一樣
拿贈圖就像是硬生生搶走你的禮物一樣
別說沒什麼關西!
如果是要送給另一伴重要的禮物被搶走!作何感想...
所以才選贈圖這選項OWO

----------


## 迷龍

嘖，按錯。
本來想投綜合的卻點到第一個 囧"

基本上拿來掛在頭像我就覺得很GY了。
不論那張圖是什麼。

我想未來哪一天...
彩真町的角色被盜用的話我會大爆炸吧？？

因為我創作的角色可以說等同於我的一部分，
我是沒辦法接受別人冒充我的= =+


還有贈圖被盜也很....OOXX。

不過我畫還沒有到會被別人盜的程度吧XD

----------


## GOOSE

也許在下自私的要命囧
只有選盜自己阿……

我絕對不容許分身的出現><L

贈圖的部分
因為已經送人了所以就沒關係了（大誤
總之
收到禮物的獸也得努力抱好自己的禮物（炸

總之
別把我的圖說成自己畫的就是了
空白沒寫可
但
如果能註明的說是我畫的就更好了^^

其實我沒甚麼角色XDD
所以也不能盜到甚麼啦
大江君例外（這誰阿==

----------


## tsuki.白

雖然每一種都很讓人憤慨...
恐怕我最難以容忍的是盜用我設定這種情況

雖然是一個小小的"設定"
畢竟卻代表*自己*的形象

萬一盜圖者頂著他人的獸設
去散播一些不好的言論、
或是作出某些素質低下的行為而被指責
這會極損原設者自己的形象

我可不希望看到自己的"影分身"在網路上幹一些與自己作風大相徑庭的事
這會直接關係到這張圖所代表的身份
網路上誰會去深究那人是否盜了圖
他們終歸只會認準那幅設定罷了

----------


## 洛思緹

侵犯到自己的盜圖行為= ="
尤其是有獸抄襲自己的一部分獸設
應該發揮創意，創造出屬於自己的風格呀= =

----------


## REACH

全部吧

REACH是覺得自己私下收藏看是沒問題(誰敢說沒有收藏過?(踹

但是把別人的圖放上網路空間，既不註明也沒通知，不管有沒有改圖之類的
這都讓我很不爽="=

最近有位朋友就遇到這種事，他希望對方要有自覺
但對方一犯再犯，相關圖文還是沒刪除
所以我情緒激動之下就衝去她的網誌留言了(燦

----------


## 獠也

如薩卡所說的~
喜憂參半啦...
不過如果盜我的設定去網路上活動
我會覺得很GY...
畢竟那是代表我耶!!!


如果盜贈圖的話...
那我覺得還好...
畢竟我不是畫你呀~XD
但如果贈給A君
B君盜走
又做成頭像宣稱自己的話...
我會很不爽!!!
A君應該也會很不爽吧~(呵~)

----------


## 月光牙狼

小狼我也是全部都不行說.....
畢竟是出自於自己的爪麻........
不過跟REACH大一樣~~~
私下收藏還好(因為小狼我會收藏起來給別人看然後說是XXX畫的這樣
如果有經過同意的話還好
不過要放到網上的話沒經過同意小狼我也是會有點不高興就是了....
(因為小狼我想把別人的圖放到網路上盧那個人盧了半天....結果還是不答應T^T

----------


## TYPHOON

跟小洛一樣
最不能忍受設定圖、自創角色的一些特*徵片段被盜*吧
更扯的是
有的繪者乾脆*拿一堆別的繪者的自創角色搞大雜燴*
根本就是*鑽法律漏洞*==

----------


## kanasimi

我是不能接受

自己的角色被別人拿去改名換姓，
加幾個新特徵就說是自己的角色。

這樣不就跟

『把我家小孩綁架走，送去整型+精神改造嘛。』
這實在是太可怕了(抖)

----------


## 蒼月

都不大能接受
除非他能把初處地點寫好
跟別人分享討論我接受啦...
[又或者自己私下收藏?這個我可以接受]

但是直接盜用我相信我會很不爽喔
不爽的時候我會開始燦笑燦笑燦燦燦燦笑....

我覺得這是一種偷竊行為
不尊重畫的人
也不尊重他自己
更是欺騙看圖者的邪惡行為啊!!!!

----------


## Yoiren

如果只是把圖到處轉貼…

基本上在難以修改的地方簽名，（例如背景上，有些畫家的簽名位置很巧妙）
就可以避免盜走還宣稱是自己畫的，這種情況。


有些人為了低調不去簽名，我認為簽名是對自己圖片的一種保護。

在簽名旁簽上日期更有紀念意義。

講了這麼多，我還沒真的嘗試過簽上日期…

----------


## qaswqa772

只要是動到我自己創出來或畫出來的我都不能接受，
那種人最討厭了，明明是動人家的圖卻說是自己畫的，
咬殺＝ ＝++

----------


## ｐａ-ｃｈｉ

其實上面三種都有   :狐狸冷汗:  

盜用別人的圖
就像是再盜用製作權0.0

那如果是說
用類似的體型或圖騰
再加以改型
你悶會接受嘛0.0

----------

